# Apple TV et Flickr



## jbleprado56 (2 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je n'arrive pas à ajouter un contact Flickr.

Avez vous une solution ? Merci


----------



## BigEdison (10 Mars 2008)

Je n'ai pas rencontré de problème particulier, quel est ton souci plus précisément ?


----------

